# Blue Green Algae on substrate



## Jonathan Kirkham (6 Apr 2013)

Hi all

I have a Rio 125 tank with 2x 28W T5 tubes with reflectors, the standard juwel 600l/h pump and fairly low plant levels at the minute, although i want to get more in future. I am currently not dosing any ferts or CO2 due to the low levels of plants.

I have a big problem with BGA growing on my substrate which is just Colombo Flora-Base Black​ and on my tank background. It isnt a big problem on the plants however. I think it may be to do with low circulation, although the pump is the one that came with the tank so it can't be that bad or Juwel would put a better one in? Also when i had more plants, i dosed macro and micro dry ferts and liquid CO2 and still had the same problem.

I'm considering a 3 day blackout or just dosing excessive amounts of potassium nitrate to try and remove it. I'm wondering if you have any recommendations? I'm getting a nitrate test kit although it hasn't arrived yet

Thanks


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Apr 2013)

Throw the nitrate test kit in the bin as they are completely useless. The main reasons for a BGA outbreak are low flow and/or low nitrate conditions. The standard juwel filtration is good, but not good enough for a high tech planted tank. You need a very large external filter to give your tank more flow.


----------



## flygja (8 Apr 2013)

A 3-day blackout will kill it but if you don't tackle the causes, it'll just bounce right back. BGA is notoriously resilient. I've found that the best way is to ensure good flow around the tank. My own 60cm 60L tank was having BGA problems until I added a Hydor Koralia to help with circulation. Haven't seen it since!


----------



## Jonathan Kirkham (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all your help. If i got a Hydor Pico Evo-Mag Circulation Pump 650 (http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hydor-pico-evomag-circulation-pump-650-p-5658.html) and used it alongside my Juwel 600l/h internal filter do you think that would help? I could also add an air pump as well?

Since i dont inject CO2 or plan to have a 'high tech planted tank' i'm thinking this should be enough, as a whole new external filter and more filter heads would be quite expensive


----------

